# Dubia roaches seem to be eating each other



## mandanmatt (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi All
I keep finding a couple of dubias that at first seem to be dead but then whe i get them out there alive but seem to have legs and wings missing to be fair most like that are males but sometimes the odd female also
Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks Matt


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

If you have too many males in a colony they'll fight for territory.


----------



## mandanmatt (Apr 8, 2014)

REDDEV1L said:


> If you have too many males in a colony they'll fight for territory.


Thanks for reply i was wondering that i had 25 adult males and the same females but just added 80 more adult females so i think about 4 females to a male now


----------

